# Zeiss Batis FE lenses tests by Diggloyd



## Neutral (May 25, 2015)

http://diglloyd.com/blog/2015/20150524_2246-ZeissBatis85f1_8-what-a-lens.html

"The Zeiss Batis 85mm f/1.8 Sonnar rocks. What a gorgeous lens (the Zeiss Batis 25/2 also). MUST HAVES for Sony shooters.

Short of Zeiss Otus, you’re not going to do any better at 25mm and 85mm on Canon and/or Nikon. And the Zeiss Batis 25mm f/2 surely looks to be a better lens than the Zeiss ZF.2 25mm f/2 Distagon. Which raises a nagging question I’ve been wondering about for 2-3 years: when is Zeiss going to raise its wide-angle game in the DSLR arena?

A camera system depends on its lenses, and the Zeiss Batis line now solidly anchors the Sony mirrorless platform. Along with the Sony 28mm f/2 (more review coverage coming) and the Sony/Zeiss 35mm f/1.4 and the prospect of a 50+ megapixel Sony A9, one wonders about Nikon and Canon and Fujifilm as distant runner ups in key markets like travel, landscape, wedding photography, etc. If only Sony would fix is dog excrement service and support."

http://diglloyd.com/prem/s/ALLVIEW/ZeissBatis/ZeissBatis85f1_8-portraits.html


----------



## Dylan777 (May 25, 2015)

This is good news. I have both 25 and 85 on pre-order 

Look forward to see wider than 25mm from zeiss in near future.


----------

